# Oh the back pain!! Is this a sign of BFP?



## 1cre8tivgrl

I hate to post in here since I'm not officially prego yet (that I know of). I'm 10dpo today and need to hear from those of you who are pregnant...is a lower backache something you got in your tww? I'm having very bad backpain, mostly in the lower back and now the pain is moving down into my thighs, making them achy. I am a little crampy too. Anyone else get this and end up with a bfp?? I was going to hold out at test on Sat (when AF is due) but I need to know what's going on. I never get back pain with AF... just want to know!


----------



## ashleyann

Hmm..back pain wasn't one for me but I think it can be! FX'd for you!! :dust:


----------



## apple_20

Back pain no. But cramps very much so it's what made me think hmmm maybe I am. Good luck


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Back pain was one of my first signs of BFP! Gl xx


----------



## L.O.

No back pain, but I always get horrible lower back pain with AF and I didnt get it, so that was kind of a clue to me that something was off, and I got cramping but no period, and remember saying to my husband "I fell like I dont even know my own body anymore". Then I tested on the day AF was due (was a saturday on october:) and sure enough it was positive. The cramping continued lightly and the next day I got some light implantation bleeding:) Hoping for a positive for you!!!! Good luck :)


----------



## ami1985

back pain was my first symptom xx


----------



## TabbyCakes

no back pain early but now its every morning i think i might be not drinking enough water


----------



## AmberandMatt

Back pain was my sign!! Good luck!


----------



## scotmum35

a pregnancy test was my clue!!!!


----------



## SweetPea0903

I just got my :bfp: yesterday on 2 of the AHPT I did. 

I was due for my period on Monday... Sunday night, I had really bad lower back pain, and cramping. (I thought I was getting my period). I also had some light tan spotting (which I thought was the start of my period). But when I didn't get a normal flow, and wasn't spotting, I decided I'd test.

So yes, I'd say that could be a sign. Everyone is different. Best of luck to you!! :dust:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks girls, my temp dropped this morning but I decided to test any way, it was a :bfn: :cry: My cervix is still in the medium position and I had some very slippery cm when I was checking it, almost ewcm??? Odd for this time in my cycle. I do not know what to think!! I did have a tiny tiny bit of brown spotting yesterday, so maybe that was IB? But at 10dpo? That seems too late???


----------



## bees

Not really back pain, but my back is tender/sore. I've also had that pressure (not really cramps) of how it feels when AF is coming. I'm also nauseous and have sore breasts.


----------



## Arisa

it was one of the only symptoms I had aside from a missed period, the lower back pain was pretty bad actually and I took painkillers as I did not know it was going to be a bfp for certain but sure enough it was, so yeah to me it was a sign, hope its the same for you xoxoxo


----------



## greenpear

That was my only symptom - both times - didn't have anything else but a low back pain. First time thought it was from running too much, second time from wearing my boots, but actually it was from being pg because it came and went through my first tri - better now though. Good luck!!!


----------



## Baby_cakes19

YES!!!!!! I had lower backache as early as 5dpo all the way up to now (14dpo)


----------



## scubadooII

Yes, I had extreme lower back pain for two days during implantation. MY BFP 7 days later.


----------



## sug

I had the weirdest back pain 2 days before a very faint bfp, thought maybe it was a kidney infection or something as I was so sure af was coming.


----------



## sug

I dont think 10 dpo is too late for ib, I thought it was 7-10 days but I just checked quickly, apparently it can take between 3-12 days?


----------



## LizziesMama

I had IB at 11dpo with my first. Temp drop could be an implantation dip...see if it's goes up tomorrow before you count yourself out!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

LizziesMama said:


> I had IB at 11dpo with my first. Temp drop could be an implantation dip...see if it's goes up tomorrow before you count yourself out!

Thanks hun, it went up a little bit but I don't know how accurate my temp was this morning. My son woke me up an hour before I usually temp. I wanted to come sleep with us so without thinking I sat up and pulled him into bed with me. I didn't get out of bed but he kept me awhile after that kicking me all over trying to find himself a comfey spot. I did manage to fall back asleep before my alarm went off though?? I started spotting more heavily last night before bed and its still the same this morning so I predict a huge temp drop tomorrow morning and then AF will arrive right on schedule.


----------

